# Clothing



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey guys I'm making my christmas list and i really need some clothing for bowhunting. I've been looking at some scent lok stuff. I need a jacket that will be quiet. Also need one that i can wear for most of the season instead of buying three different ones for the different temps. Let me know what you've used that you like. I'm definitely not set on scent lok it's just one i've been looking at.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Early season?Late season?Jackets?Pants?Facemasks?Gloves?
All of the above?


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

looking for jackets and pants early and late season


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

This is real tough to answer generally.So many variables.So many options.So many patterns.Prefer traditional(wool?)?Synthetic?
Is $$ an issue?
If it isn't,you could go big and outfit yourself for all seasons with one of the many 'systems' now available such as Sitka gear;Russel APX;Under Armour;Raven Wear;etc.
On the other end you can wash,air out,and take care of your regular clothes as undergarments and get by with one or 2 sets of modestly priced 'cover camo' in a pattern of your choosing that you treat with care scent wise.Cheap,effective and frankly adequate.
Price is the big issue I think.Even in the 'traditional'mode,say wool,you could have a Melton shirt costing $20 at an army surplus store or King of The Mt shirt costing $150.Your choice but again,no one works better than the other for Camo.The most lethal bowhunter I know is from Northern Wi and has shot 100s with plaid wool shirts and jackets-often worn with jeans or carhart bibs depending on temps.
I'd say think about what you really need,check out a bunch of catalogues,visit some stores and get what fits.(size wise,$$ wise.)
Good hunting.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

duckp said:


> The most lethal bowhunter I know is from Northern Wi and has shot 100s with plaid wool shirts and jackets-often worn with jeans or carhart bibs depending on temps.
> 
> i thought he lived in western MN.?? :roll: and he wears cheap fleece stuff :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chinese spam deleted


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Early season, whatevers cheapest.

Late season stand hunting, WOOL.


----------



## Olliver (Apr 28, 2012)

For you guys with Sitka experience...

I am in the final selection process to acquire a Sitka Gear clothing set in Open Country pattern.

Is the Sitka Jetstream jacket breathable given that it has the wind barrier? I don't want to get one with goretx becasue of this concern but I assume the wind barrier membrane may also fail to breathe as well?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but....

Scent lock is a waste of money. I know people that swear by it, but really, does anyone believe they can fool the nose on a deer. Their sense of smell is more acute that that of a drug sniffing dog. The dog has 220 million receptors and a deer has about 300 million. You are not going to fool a deers nose with scent lock clothing.

Soft quiet clothing is best and nothing beats wool when the temps drop.

huntin1


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen.


----------

